# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  нужно обновление зарплата и кадры

## Кетлер

нужно обновление зарплата и кадры - Кто может помогите!

----------

